# Doves with muffs, crests, bows,frills ect?



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Why aren't there doves with the same unique displays as pigeons? I'v never seen doves with shot beaks, dragoon type cere, muffs ect. even budgerigars have been bread to have to have feathers on their backs, and crests. Why haven't doves been bred to have this?

fancy budgerigar 1

fancy budgerigar 2


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doves can be crested (similar to the peak crest in pigeons) and tufted (such as nasal tufts in pigeons). Silky as well. There are a few other mutations but nothing special really. Doves just aren't as variable as pigeons, chickens, etc. All pigeons, for example, have the ingredients to make the mutations we see in the many breeds. It's just a matter of the ingredients coming together correctly to make the mutation happen, so to speak. It could be that ringneck doves are just boring mutation wise and there isn't the potential for anything "cool" or as drastic as in pigeons. But it is likely we just haven't found the right "recipie" yet. Pigeons have been selected and manipulated for much longer than ringneck doves so who knows.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks MaryOfExeter. Whilst looking up 'silky ringneck doves' I found a bunch of unique doves. heres a few.

1 2 3
and these hybrids


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep!  The first one is double-crested (crested and nasal tufted). The other two are silky. The hybrids are very neat and vary a lot. I just wish they were fertile!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Vova said:


> Thanks MaryOfExeter. Whilst looking up 'silky ringneck doves' I found a bunch of unique doves. heres a few.
> 
> 1 2 3
> and these hybrids


I raise Silky, Tufted, and Crested Ringneck Doves. Actually photo No. 2 you posted was one of my birds' photos from my site...
http://thecoocoohouse.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=75757913

Dawn


----------

